# why sig why!!!



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

so was shooting my p226 and my front sight just fell off!?!?!?! Just wondering if anyone else has had this problem? by the way I got it fixed at the shop I bought it at awhile back. Havent shot it since the fix hopefully shes still driving nails


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That sucks. My Sigs are the opposite. I had to freeze the slide on my P220 to swap out the sights. I actually watched the Sig sight pusher bend and the sight didn't budge.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

I wish mine was on there like that


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

never experienced that problem. good thing it didn't happen when you really neede it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You got it fixed and haven't tried it out yet?

When you said I wish mine was on like that ........it probably is. 

Go shoot it, enjoy it and have fun.

RCG


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

oh ya I don't get paid until tomm. so I will be hanging out at the range until I have to go work (running night service this week) one good thing about my week of nights get to go the range during the day way less people


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

so went to the range today with mr sig and now I shot low with it my brother shot low with it as well. just so happened that a Marine of 20 some odd years was shooting next to us got to b.s'n and he shot low with it too. this is turning into a nightmare big SUCK!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had no problems like yours on my Sig's - my sights are hard to change.

Did the repair shop put the same # (size) sight on it when they repaired it?

:smt1099


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I've had no problems like yours on my Sig's - my sights are hard to change.
> 
> Did the repair shop put the same # (size) sight on it when they repaired it?
> 
> :smt1099


They used the same front that slid off just peened and loctited it


----------

